# Humidity



## infinite213 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was wondering if too much humidity can be bad for mantids. I have 9 species at the moment and 2 more on the way.

This is how I keep most of the mantids, I use a 32oz cup with either a cloth or aluminum lid depending upon what feeders they are eating and sphagnum moss as a substrate. Whenever I rehydrate the sphagnum I rinse under hot water and ring it out to where it is damp but not dripping, place it back in the cup and spray the mantids down with cool spring water from a spray bottle. The humidity right after this is done is about 95% and obviously goes down over time. What I am thinking is that most of the species I have live in the tropics and rain forests and even here in Florida during the summer after a good rainstorm the humidity is very close if not 100%. So this fluctuation from high humidity mimicking a rainstorm and the evaporation over time is ok right? Or am I nuts? The average temp inside the cups is about 75-80f with just using a fluorescent light if I don't have the A/C on. I think this is ok the only problems I see is the inside not drying out fast enough and mold developing which happens a little if a foreign object is in there like a piece of wood. Also high heat and humidity might be too much for some mantids to take, perhaps soaking the substrate in lukewarm water rather than hot. I have put the violins in their own separate terrarium because of their special heat needs. Give me your thoughts and help a brotha out!

This is what I have:

Phyllocrania paradoxa L6

Gonyglus gongylodes L4 - L5

Hierodula multispina L3

Acanthops sp. L2

Agrionina affinis L3

Pyllovates chlorophaea L2 - L3

Popa spurca L2 - L3

Statilia nemoralis L2-L3

Creobroter gemmatus L3 - L5

Getting these real soon in the mail:

Cilnia humeralis L3

Alalomantis coxalis ooth's


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2011)

It can cause issues with mold and such. I recommend only rewetting your moss when it is nearly dried out. This may take a couple days. There is no need to ring it out or mist the mantis directly. I simply shoot a few squirts into the moss through the feeding hole. Again, no need to mist the mantis itself.


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 12, 2011)

I recently bought a few new types of bedding for my incubation tanks (for silkmoth cocoons), and kept them in the 80% humidity range. I got mold issues on the top surfaces of the wood chips and saw dust varieties, more than I expected. Thought that was odd.

Now it's got me thinking about trying a screened bottom with river rocks (or gravel)on top, and water or wet sponge material beneath. Just something I can spray down and wash out the debris, without opening it up and letting out the flies (when I have them ). I had a small version of that last year, but stopped when I had to use crickets (they found a way out). I'm thinking/hoping this will be less of an issue with flies.

I really like the Exo terrariums, but they are such a pain to clean.

I've also been experimenting with long strips of sponge that slips through (and plugs) a hole in the top. I can pull it out, clean it, and reinsert it as needed.


----------

